# Hướng dẫn làm vệ sinh sofa da tại nhà



## Ngo Viet An Khang (19/4/19)

Sofa là sản phẩm nội thất luôn được đặt ở vị trí trung tâm của căn nhà. Vì thế bảo quản và làm sạch ghế sofa để mang đến không gian sạch sẽ, thoáng mát cho căn phòng luôn là mối quan tâm của hầu hết các bà mẹ. Cùng tham khảo những mẹo nhỏ để làm sạch sofa tại nhà đơn giản qua bài viết Hướng Dẫn Làm Vệ Sinh Sofa Da Tại Nhà của Thegioinem.com nhé!!

Ngày nay sự hiện diện của những bộ sofa trong căn hộ chung cư, nhà phố, khách sạn, quán cafe... không còn là xa lạ nữa. Thông thường sofa luôn được gia chủ sắp xếp đặt ở vị trí trung tâm giúp mang đến không gian sống hiện đại, tiện nghi, tôn lên nét sang trọng cho căn nhà. Chính vì vậy mà những chiếc sofa phải luôn được vệ sinh định kỳ để tránh bị bẩn do bụi bẩn bám vào, thức ăn nước uống rơi vãi...Cùng tham khảo các mẹo nhỏ làm sạch sofa nhanh chóng tại nhà đơn giản nhưng không kém phần hiệu quả nhé.





Hướng Dẫn Làm Vệ Sinh Sofa Da Tại Nhà | Thegioinem.com​* Đối với bụi bẩn bám trên sofa da*
Nếu chiếc sofa nhà bạn chỉ đơn giản bị bám bụi thôi thì bạn có thể sử dụng máy hút bụi xung quanh sofa hoặc tấm vải mềm khô lau chùi sạch bụi bẩn. Sau đó bạn sử dụng một chiếc khăn lông mềm thấm nước vắt thật kỹ rồi lau nhẹ lại toàn bộ bề mặt ghế sofa. Cuối cùng, bạn sử dụng khăn khô lau lại toàn bộ sofa lần nữa để tránh tình trạng ẩm ướt giúp vi khuẩn nấm sinh sôi.

*Đối với vết bẩn do làm đổ thức ăn, nước uống:*
Ngay khi thức ăn hay nước uống bị đỗ lên sofa thì bạn nên nhanh chóng dùng khăn ướt lau sạch chỗ bẩn rồi dùng khăn khô lau lại. Lưu ý: bạn nên nhanh chóng xử lý các vết bẩn này trên bề mặt sofa bởi nó rất dễ làm hỏng sofa, bong tóc da trên bề mặt sofa nếu không được lau chùi cẩn thận.

Với những vết bẩn dầu mỡ cứng đầu thì cách xử lý như sau: Đầu tiên bạn dùng loại giấy mềm lau sạch vết bẩn dầu mỡ trên sofa, tiếp theo bạn sử dụng khăn mềm nhúng vào dung dịch xà phòng  (hay backing soda) pha loãng để lau lại vết bẩn, cuối cùng là lau lại nhiều lần bằng khăn mềm khô để giữ sofa luôn được khô ráo. Đặc biệt, không nên vì muốn làm khô da nhanh chóng mà sử dụng máy sấy để sấy ghế hoặc phơi bàn ghế sofa da dưới ánh nắng mặt trời vì các nguồn nhiệt quá nóng sẽ làm tổn thương bề mặt da và làm giảm tuổi thọ của da.

*Xử lý nấm mốc trên sofa bằng rượu:*
Cồn hay rượu sẽ là sự lựa chọn tốt khi bộ ghế sofa phòng khách của bạn bị nấm mốc. Chất cồn là một cách an toàn để làm sạch ghế sofa bằng da do nó có thể loại bỏ những tế bào nấm mốc. Trộn hai phần nước ấm và rượu bằng nhau, dùng miếng vải mềm lau sạch trên bề mặt da của ghế với hỗn hợp này. Nhớ luôn pha loãng rượu với nước, chỉ sử dụng trong những trường hợp khẩn cấp do nấm mốc vì chất cồn có thể làm mất màu vải da. Sau khi lau bằng cồn, nếu muốn làm khô ghế da, cũng tránh sử dụng nhiệt độ cao mà chỉ nên dùng máy sấy ở chế độ mát.

Bên trên là một vài mẹo nhỏ nhỏ hy vọng sẽ giúp ích được cho các mẹ trong việc dọn dẹp vệ sinh phòng ốc, chăm sóc tốt nhất cho mái ấm gia đình mình!!

Riêng đối với những mẹ quá bận rộn với công việc thì có thể liên hệ với các đơn vị chuyên vệ sinh nệm, thảm, sofa tận nhà để tiết kiệm thời gian cho việc nghỉ ngơi, vui chơi với gia đinh, con cái vào cuối tuần nhé ^^


----------

